# What is a springer?



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

I see this term alot in the newspaper ads. So what is a springer cow?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Springer: A heifer or cow that is due to calve shortly and is showing signs of
impending parturition (springing).


----------



## john in la (Jul 15, 2005)

In our area a springer describes a heifer that is due to calf in 2 months or less.
It is never used or at least I have never heard it used for a cow.

Dairy heifers are often sold as springers.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

When my cows, irrespective of whether they are heifers or cows, start to bag up I refer to them as springing. Consequently if I saw an advert for springers I would assume that somebody was selling cows that were close to calving. Age wouldn't have anything to do with it.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you, that helps alot.


----------



## Celtic Herritag (Jul 14, 2005)

How profitable is it to get a springer, we were thinking about getting a companion for our hiefer, she'll calve next spring, and the herd next door she socializes with will be moving *cross fingers* because the owner is selling the house. YA!!!! 

Worst possible neighbor, stuck up and arrogant, my father once had a disagrement with him over acces to his pasture through our private drive. He was really planning to put a mobile home out there for his son. No thank you! But any way my father put his foot down :nana: and he has never forgotten in. I think it happened probably close to 20 years ago. To add to the insult he considers himself an expert farmer. :bash: His stock is at the least three generations inbred, dwarfism, double muscling, freemartins, cleft faces elevated foreheads, the works they are the most butt ugly cows you will ever see. 

Any way getting back to the topic, I would imagine springer cows are a bit of a gamble, like drop calves. Does anyone have experience in buying them? Pro's and Con's?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

A springer is simply a long-bred cow. Makes no difference whether she is a first-calf heifer or an aged cow, a springer is a springer. 

Reason for selling? Too many cows, not enough hay. Springers are worth more than open or short-bred cows. Getting rid of aged cows and aged cows worth more long-bred than open or short bred. Culling; keeping best and selling the rest. Suspected disease. Selling out and retiring. Changing breeds. Prolapsed last time she calved. 

A springer is no more a gamble than any other cow you buy if she is healthy and fit. She in fact generally offers more for your money than an open or short-bred. 
Ox


----------

